# Heliboarding Info - UT/CO



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

the Wasatch bird goes to all access you can get to on either a split of snowshoes. A lot of people don't like the birds flying over head in the canyon. I know here it is way expensive to heli it. Just do the AK heli trip


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

SIlverton does $159 dollar (last time I checked at least) heli runs and package deals going up from there. Silverton Mountain: Heli Skiing

You could also look into doing snowcat tours which would be a lot cheaper. There are a few places around keystone and A-basin that are like ~600 bucks a day and then there is San Juan snowcat futher south in Colorado which is sposed to be pretty awesome from what I hear. San Juan Snowcat : Home


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowvols said:


> the Wasatch bird goes to all access you can get to on either a split of snowshoes.


That's the case with any heli or cat operation. If you want to ride super remote stuff you're probably going to have to get there using your own two feet or find someone with a sled.

Heli-boarding is all about the experience and simply being able to say you've done it in my opinion. It's also a great way for those with no BC experience to get a taste safely with guides.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

If you're going to do a heli I'd look into silverton. that is the fucking place for sure.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Heli-boarding is all about the experience and simply being able to say you've done it in my opinion. It's also a great way for those with no BC experience to get a taste safely with guides.


Yea I knew that it was all accessible. I know here you can hire guides for the day and take you out to tour if you aren't sure of the area and a great way to get in the BC as well.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Telluride is the only place other than silverton that offers Heliboarding in CO: Helitrax
Telluride and silverton are actually really close as the crow flies (or as the whirlybird flies)They are about two hours apart when driving (depending on weather.) You might try staying in Telluride or Ouray and then play it by ear. If the weather doesn't cooperate or the birds fill up, you still have access to the two best ski areas in colorado.
There is also a backcountry cat operation on red pass, just south of silverton which could be an option when it's overcast.


----------

